# 2 liter bottles?



## gotbags-10 (Sep 4, 2015)

Getting a batch of Dragons Blood ready for a Fall break beach trip with some families. I was planning on taking the whole batch but I don't really wanna put 30 glass bottles in my car and deal with bringing them home. Is it possible to bottle in 2 liters? Then I could just toss them when I'm done.


----------



## CGish (Sep 4, 2015)

These two links may help your decision:

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=122898

http://www.wineanorak.com/wine_in_pet_bottles.htm

It seems the length of time you want to store the wine matters.

It will be interesting to see if anyone chimes in with their personal experience.

Good Luck,
Cody


----------



## gotbags-10 (Sep 4, 2015)

I did find some 1l PET bottles with caps for 
.35$


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 4, 2015)

I bottled a Cab in Mr. Beer oxygen barrier bottles. They are 740ml brown PET. I opened one last night and it was fine, its been 6 months. They are $24 for 12 with caps.


----------



## cimbaliw (Sep 5, 2015)

Vacuum filling 2L plastic bottles may present a problem but otherwise for a short period between fill and consume you should be fine. It seems like there have been a couple of threads around here talking about successfully using plastic milk jugs for temporary storage. Another option would be to re purpose a boxed wine bladder if available.


----------



## Treeman (Sep 7, 2015)

Bag in a box[emoji6]. https://store.homebrewheaven.com/55-liter-wine-waiter-bag-p86.aspx


----------

